# Cruze Smartphone App



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

rfunger said:


> Can anyone fill in some details on the Cruze smartphone app? I understand you can only get it from OnStar with a valid subscription. Is this true or can you get it somewhere else? How much is it? Some descriptions say one of the features of the app is remote start ability and others don't mention that - does it include remote start?


The app is OnStar MyLink, and you get it from the Apple App Store or Android Marketplace. It does require an active OnStar subscription.

Remote Start is a supported feature for those cars that are equipped with remote start. Remote lock and unlock is also possible.


----------



## ralphtrent (Mar 2, 2011)

There is also a chevy app (apple and android) that is non-cruze specific. It gives you easy access to Road Side Assistance, you can schedule service, read the "in brief" manual (which no longer works no android). I believe that does not require and OnStar Subcription as it does not let you "interact" with the car.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

ralphtrent said:


> There is also a chevy app (apple and android) that is non-cruze specific. It gives you easy access to Road Side Assistance, you can schedule service, read the "in brief" manual (which no longer works no android). I believe that does not require and OnStar Subcription as it does not let you "interact" with the car.


Correct. The app is myChevrolet.


----------

